# Weekend lines?



## slatham (Feb 7, 2021)

Not in VT this weekend and hearing anecdotally about crowds and long lift lines? For instance someone post on SM that Mt Ellen had cars parked on access road. Someone at Bromley made comment they quit late morning yesterday due to lines. Any other commentary? Wondering how next weekend (and following week) will fare given Presidents holiday.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 7, 2021)

I haven’t been up yet this year but I’m also wondering about next weekend. I was planning on going to magic on Thursday but then saw the snow forecasted for Thursday night and Friday and thought about going Friday instead. Are there usually crowds on the Friday of the holiday weekend?


----------



## cdskier (Feb 7, 2021)

Yes, it was crowded yesterday at Sugarbush (not today though). But the lifts are also running with many chairs less than full. So a 5-10 minute lift line factoring that in really isn't that bad. A "crowded" day at SB still seems nowhere near what you're hearing from many of the Epic resorts.

I have honestly no idea what to expect next weekend. Some people are blacked out next weekend here at Sugarbush if they only have the Ikon base pass. I have no idea how much of an impact that will make though. Maybe it is only a handful of people. Or maybe it is a decent amount.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 7, 2021)

Magic was 10 min from 10am on mostly-maybe 15 Saturday at peak.  Pretty normal for a good snow conditions Saturday.

Don't know how many people ended up canceling because of the mechanical on red, so that could have had an effect.

People were saying the Wednesday powder day opening had lines up the hill on redline.


I will say that many schools in NY have gone full remote for a while and some people I know have moved to their mtn homes for the month of Feb.  I'd expect a busy Feb with the good snow conditions.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2021)

Jay peak had crowds on the Jet and the Freezer 10-1 with a 15 minute wait on both. Before and after that maybe 5-8 minutes


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2021)

Mount Snow had long lines on Saturday (20+ minutes at the high-speeds and other lifts at times during a good chunk of the day) the on trail while skiing/riding density though was generally pleasantly low short of the occasional time when you encountered a group of numerous people.

Parking lots were a zoo. They nearly had cars parked all the way around Snow Lake once all of the main lots were filled.

Next Weekend is going to be interesting for sure!

And there's about as much snow on the ground now at my condo as most anytime I can remember in the 14 seasons my wife and I have owned it short of maybe during the 5 foot in 1 week storm 3 or 4 March's ago, and one other March maybe 10 or so years ago!


----------



## parahelia (Feb 7, 2021)

cdskier said:


> Yes, it was crowded yesterday at Sugarbush (not today though). But the lifts are also running with many chairs less than full. So a 5-10 minute lift line factoring that in really isn't that bad. A "crowded" day at SB still seems nowhere near what you're hearing from many of the Epic resorts.
> 
> I have honestly no idea what to expect next weekend. Some people are blacked out next weekend here at Sugarbush if they only have the Ikon base pass. I have no idea how much of an impact that will make though. Maybe it is only a handful of people. Or maybe it is a decent amount.



At Sunday River I’ve noticed the Ikon/Boyne Silver blackout dates have a huge effect on holiday weekend crowds.  Both this year (MLK) and last years MLK/Pres. Day weekends were much less crowded than typical midwinter both Sat/Sun (Ikon base is blacked out both days).  The Friday before MLK this year had significantly more people than Sat/Sun despite weekend snow.

Bummer if you’re blacked out, but it’s great for regular passholders!


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Feb 7, 2021)

Yesterday at Sugarbush was very busy but today was much better. The afternoon was empty and was practically midweek crowds. Of course this is probably because of the Super Bowl.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Magic was 10 min from 10am on mostly-maybe 15 Saturday at peak.  Pretty normal for a good snow conditions Saturday.
> 
> Don't know how many people ended up canceling because of the mechanical on red, so that could have had an effect.
> 
> ...


Is Red running?  I heard it broke down this past week.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> Is Red running?  I heard it broke down this past week.


Broke down Thursday back up and going around midnight friday night


----------



## NYDB (Feb 7, 2021)

thetrailboss said:


> Is Red running?  I heard it broke down this past week.


Yes up and running for Sat  but I would suspect there were more than a few day tickets who canceled based on the news.  They let everyone know asap but I beleive it was like midnight Friday before they knew for certain it would spin


----------



## skiur (Feb 7, 2021)

Yesterday was the busiest day of the year at Killington. There were lines in the canyon, and at south ridge. Today wasn't bad at all.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 7, 2021)

Very busy at Mt Ellen on Saturday.   I lapped the North Ridge chair and the  long lift lines were mostly  due  to the fact that one out of every 10 chairs went up with 4 people.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2021)

bolton saturday had some 10 minutes waits. lines looked longer than they actually were because they are single file and go a long distance. snow was incredible, 5" overnight, deep untracked woods all day. magic today was pretty breezy, never more than 5 minutes wait. they've got their system down for the red chair line, it works well. indy destinations for the win as always.


----------



## Mum skier (Feb 7, 2021)

Sunapee was okay today especially after lunch.  But busier than a typical Super Bowl Sunday. I am a hoping that is good news, meaning people weren’t all hurying home to superspreader parties!  Snow was good. 
Have not risked a Saturday anywhere yet.


----------



## hovercraft (Feb 7, 2021)

Stowe was fine today maybe 5 minutes or so in the morning no lines in the afternoon to speak of.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2021)

Mum skier said:


> Sunapee was okay today especially after lunch.  But busier than a typical Super Bowl Sunday. I am a hoping that is good news, meaning people weren’t all hurying home to superspreader parties!  Snow was good.
> Have not risked a Saturday anywhere yet.


Patriots weren't playing so less people from NE watching even tough Tom Terrific was playing.


----------



## TyWebb (Feb 8, 2021)

Thoughts on this Sat lines @ Magic Mt?  

Son and I are skiing Killington Thurs and Friday - thinking Magic on Sat to keep costs down and avoid the larger resorts b4 we head back home


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 8, 2021)

Greek was swamped on Saturday, busier than normal on a superbowl Sunday, usually a good day to ski, less parties/bar gatherings due to Covid, I assume.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 8, 2021)

Never had to wait more than a few minutes at Whiteface yesterday and the conditions were excellent. Avoided the gondola which had the longest line. Other than the Face at the base, most were five minutes tops. Whiteface may have just became my new favorite place. Heard from friends that Killington was nuts on Saturday. Instagram was posting hour long waits at Mountain Creek?? Ugh, I would have just gone home.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> Never had to wait more than a few minutes at Whiteface yesterday and the conditions were excellent. Avoided the gondola which had the longest line. Other than the Face at the base, most were five minutes tops. Whiteface may have just became my new favorite place. Heard from friends that Killington was nuts on Saturday. Instagram was posting hour long waits at Mountain Creek?? Ugh, I would have just gone home.


It’s all fun and games until it turns into ice face


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 8, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> It’s all fun and games until it turns into ice face


Yeah I've been warned. That's the reason I've avoided it up to now. Must've hit it just right because yesterday was great.


----------



## PAabe (Feb 8, 2021)

I am thinking about skiing Saturday and am trying to gauge the situation down south here.  I am thinking maybe Sawmill (PA), Canaan Valley (WV), Blue Knob (PA), or Laurel (PA) are usually pretty empty.  Roundtop could be reasonable if Epic is blocked out, but who knows with all the snow in everyone's backyard and everyone wanting to get out of the house.  Maybe I will just xcountry ski.

For what it's worth, Gore seemed pretty busy wednesday and thursday, for being midweek, particularly thursday - (relatively short for the most part) lines at most lifts in the morning except North quad, substantial line for gondola all day, but I guess a powder day will do that, as will being forced to send up 8-person gondolas with only one or two people in them.  Platty I think sold out Friday and was still ski on for the most part.  We drove by Elk on the way home and the parking lot was absolutely packed - they are not doing online tickets and therefore not limiting sales, but I have no idea what their lift lines were actually like.  We have also gone to Montage on a few weekdays and they have been pretty busy, definitely not deserted like they usually are reported to be.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 8, 2021)

PAabe said:


> I am thinking about skiing Saturday and am trying to gauge the situation down south here.  I am thinking maybe Sawmill (PA), Canaan Valley (WV), Blue Knob (PA), or Laurel (PA) are usually pretty empty.  Roundtop could be reasonable if Epic is blocked out, but who knows with all the snow in everyone's backyard and everyone wanting to get out of the house.  Maybe I will just xcountry ski.
> 
> For what it's worth, Gore seemed pretty busy wednesday and thursday, for being midweek, particularly thursday - (relatively short) lines at most lifts in the morning except North quad, substantial line for gondola all day, but I guess a powder day will do that, as will being forced to send up 8-person gondolas with only one or two people in them.  Platty I think sold out Friday and was still ski on for the most part.  We drove by Elk on the way home and the parking lot was absolutely packed - they are not doing online tickets and therefore not limiting sales, but I have no idea what their lift lines were actually like.  We have also gone to Montage on a few weekdays and they have been pretty busy, definitely not deserted like they usually are reported to be.


Was at Elk two weeks ago on a Sunday and although the parking lot was packed the lift lines were not bad. For whatever reason they seem to do a good job moving people. It's catching on that they are not taking reservations though. Get there early. 
I saw something yesterday that I guess is a sign of the times. A couple with PA plates driving around the parking lot at Whiteface asking people if they were leaving for the day and offering to buy their day pass so that they could ski for a few hours. It was about 1:30. Felt bad for them.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 8, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> I saw something yesterday that I guess is a sign of the times. A couple with PA plates driving around the parking lot at Whiteface asking people if they were leaving for the day and offering to buy their day pass so that they could ski for a few hours. It was about 1:30. Felt bad for them.



I ran into people trying to do that at other mountains 10+ years ago (tempted to say maybe it was at either Windham or K). Not really a new phenomena... Although with technology now there's more risk of getting caught.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 8, 2021)

PAabe said:


> I am thinking about skiing Saturday and am trying to gauge the situation down south here.  I am thinking maybe Sawmill (PA), Canaan Valley (WV), Blue Knob (PA), or Laurel (PA) are usually pretty empty.  Roundtop could be reasonable if Epic is blocked out, but who knows with all the snow in everyone's backyard and everyone wanting to get out of the house.  Maybe I will just xcountry ski.



Roundtop is not backed out on Epic and Saturday is already sold out and I'm sure Sunday will be soon.  It's been  that way all season...


----------



## PAabe (Feb 8, 2021)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Roundtop is not backed out on Epic and Saturday is already sold out and I'm sure Sunday will be soon.  It's been  that way all season...


Oof I actually haven't been there yet this year so I guess I have no business predicting crowds there! In years past weekend crowds always seemed pretty reasonable there.  Although it is the closest ski area to me it is hard to justify going there at the prices they are selling lift tickets for.  I am thinking crystal lake xc center saturday and a few night runs at ski sawmill maybe  - have not been there before but interested in checking them out.  I can't see them being too crazy busy given their location, especially for night skiing, but I certainly could be proven wrong.


----------



## So Inclined (Feb 8, 2021)

Cornhead said:


> Greek was swamped on Saturday, busier than normal on a superbowl Sunday, usually a good day to ski, less parties/bar gatherings due to Covid, I assume.


Hunter was about as good as you could possibly wish for yesterday - just about everything open including most of tree stuff they have there, fine conditions, lots of bumps if you like that kind of thing (I do), and a lesser crowd even for a Super Bowl Sunday. In normal times the crowds are Sunday-normal until mid-afternoon when people move off to the bars and parties. No bar being open yesterday for pregame festivities, along with all the other factors, seemed to keep a fair number of casual skiers away completely. Lines were manageable and the slopes weren't obnoxiously loaded - for Hunter, anyway.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 8, 2021)

PAabe said:


> Oof I actually haven't been there yet this year so I guess I have no business predicting crowds there! In years past weekend crowds always seemed pretty reasonable there.  Although it is the closest ski area to me it is hard to justify going there at the prices they are selling lift tickets for.  I am thinking crystal lake xc center saturday and a few night runs at ski sawmill maybe  - have not been there before but interested in checking them out.  I can't see them being too crazy busy given their location, especially for night skiing, but I certainly could be proven wrong.



Tons of cars from VA and MD  I wish they'd go back to Liberty and Whitetail.

It is what it is...  I'm fortunate and can go nearly every day


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 8, 2021)

Lines have been typically around 15-20 minutes between 4 and 7 pm at Wachusett on Sunday nights and within 5 minutes after 7 pm given the change in ticket times.
I was shocked the lines ended up being 30-40 minutes last Wednesday night and nearing right where Smith Walton ends at polar express & all the way to the waffle shack & beginners area at minuteman... the busiest I have seen Wawa yet. Even the Vickery bowl triple was running and it had a few minute wait... never seen a line there when it runs!


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 9, 2021)

Stratton was bad this weekend, especially Saturday.  Even the trails felt crowded for the first time this year.   Given the restricted lift capacity, the lines were expected.  The waits probably maxed out a 20 mins.  About 10 mins for most singles lines.   The conditions were great, so the lines and crowds weren't a surprise.

I'm heard day tickets for this weekend at Stratton have sold out, so the crowds will be at least as bad this weekend.


----------



## slatham (Feb 9, 2021)

ghughes20 said:


> Stratton was bad this weekend, especially Saturday.  Even the trails felt crowded for the first time this year.   Given the restricted lift capacity, the lines were expected.  They waits probably maxed out a 20 mins.  About 10 mins for most singles lines.   The conditions were great this, so the lines and crowds weren't a surprise.
> 
> I'm heard day tickets for this weekend at Stratton have sold out, so the crowds will be at least as bad this weekend.


Yes they are sold out this weekend and I believe next week as well.

It didn't fully dawn on me until I came home to Long Island for a couple of day - it snowed here (everywhere from DC to Boston) last week, and again Sunday. So even those who ski once or twice a year are now thinking of skiing, and its a long weekend, so look out. We will find out who is truly caping ticket sales at an appropriate level this weekend.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 9, 2021)

ghughes20 said:


> Stratton was bad this weekend, especially Saturday.  Even the trails felt crowded for the first time this year.   Given the restricted lift capacity, the lines were expected.  They waits probably maxed out a 20 mins.  About 10 mins for most singles lines.   The conditions were great, so the lines and crowds weren't a surprise.
> 
> I'm heard day tickets for this weekend at Stratton have sold out, so the crowds will be at least as bad this weekend.


Maybe not as bad with the Ikon base blackout.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 9, 2021)

Even at the small places we're packed.  At Thunder Ridge the night skiing is busier than anyone can remember seeing.  Mid-week skiing (day and night) has exploded compared to what it was.  Weekends we are limited with capacity but what's happening midweek and night is wayyyyy beyond compensating for that capacity reduction.  

I love to see it.  Everyone was saying it'll be gloom and doom earlier this year, myself included.  I never doubted skiing but I did think that places would be lucky to break-even.  In all of my experiences it seems like everyone in the industry is having a banner year.  Ski shops and ski resorts and lodging at least...maybe not the restaurants.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2021)

cdskier said:


> I ran into people trying to do that at other mountains 10+ years ago (tempted to say maybe it was at either Windham or K). Not really a new phenomena... Although with technology now there's more risk of getting caught.


Pretty common occurrence at Stowe during my college years in the 90s.  

As were counterfeit passes being sold in the dorms.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 9, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Even at the small places we're packed.  At Thunder Ridge the night skiing is busier than anyone can remember seeing.



That could be a reflection of more people working from home and not having to commute home before going out to ski.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 9, 2021)

has to be.  I've been going to Roundtop every day at lunch for 3 years and this year has been way busier this year.  Although I've noticed a lot more younger crowd, as opposed to mostly retirees.


----------



## skithetrees (Feb 9, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Even at the small places we're packed.  At Thunder Ridge the night skiing is busier than anyone can remember seeing.  Mid-week skiing (day and night) has exploded compared to what it was.  Weekends we are limited with capacity but what's happening midweek and night is wayyyyy beyond compensating for that capacity reduction.
> 
> I love to see it.  Everyone was saying it'll be gloom and doom earlier this year, myself included.  I never doubted skiing but I did think that places would be lucky to break-even.  In all of my experiences it seems like everyone in the industry is having a banner year.  Ski shops and ski resorts and lodging at least...maybe not the restaurants.


Have hit thunder ridge twice midweek this years with the kids and shocked how busy it was. Lift lines were almost as bad as on many weekends. We purposely went midweek to avoid the weekend crowds for safety.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 9, 2021)

skithetrees said:


> Have hit thunder ridge twice midweek this years with the kids and shocked how busy it was. Lift lines were almost as bad as on many weekends. We purposely went midweek to avoid the weekend crowds for safety.



Try again midweek as the seasonal ski lessons are ending this week.  Those programs add a ton of people on the hill at night and weekend days.  The skiing is great now and they're still making snow!


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 9, 2021)

VTKilarney said:


> That could be a reflection of more people working from home and not having to commute home before going out to ski



Yep, I think that's it. I was able to hit both Southington and Thunder Ridge for night sessions recently because I can ski for a few hours and be back home before the 11:00 news. Even bought clear lenses for my Anon goggles (thanks to Prolens in North Troy, VT). I was surprised at how packed they were too. Then again doesn't take that many people to make Thunder Ridge feel crowded but happy to see them rocking it. Cool little place great for families.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 9, 2021)

Big fan of Prolens.  Been using them for years.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 9, 2021)

TyWebb said:


> Thoughts on this Sat lines @ Magic Mt?
> 
> Son and I are skiing Killington Thurs and Friday - thinking Magic on Sat to keep costs down and avoid the larger resorts b4 we head back home


Saturday should be 15-20 minutes starting at 10am on red. Get there early and get 3 or 4 laps in before lines stack up.  

Sunday is looking like the day for yuuuuuge lines for everyone. Fresh snow right in the middle of a 3 day weekend.  Perfect Storm for covid lift line porn on the gram


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2021)

Interesting..trolling resort sites..noticed Stowe day tix price 130.00, Sugar Bush 169.00.  I guess the SB people arent happy with that. If you don't have a pass..your a little screwed. Never thought SB would be more expensive than Stowe


----------



## cdskier (Feb 9, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Interesting..trolling resort sites..noticed Stowe day tix price 130.00, Sugar Bush 169.00.  I guess the SB people arent happy with that. If you don't have a pass..your a little screwed. Never thought SB would be more expensive than Stowe



Depends which SB people. As a passholder, I'm perfectly fine with them charging those rates if it helps keep crowds down. At the VT Alterra resorts, there's no reservations required for passholders (so essentially no passholder limits). They're limiting overall volume via minimal discounts and high prices on day tickets (you could have bought an SB day ticket at a lower price in advance) along with supposedly limits on day ticket sales (although I still don't think I've seen a sold out day at SB for day tickets). So from my perspective, they're catering to their loyal passholders which makes more sense than what Vail is doing with limiting their passholders and catering a bit more to day ticket purchasers.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2021)

Agreed..better than what vail is doing. Will be interesting to see stats on the 2 resorts after the season is over. Sales, skier visits, etc.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Agreed..better than what vail is doing. Will be interesting to see stats on the 2 resorts after the season is over. Sales, skier visits, etc.



Come seasons end, when the annual NSAA report of total skier/rider visits comes out, I think a bunch of people will be surprised to find out the skier/rider visits are close to, if not even above what the 5yr average (less last seasons early shut down) is my hunch


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 10, 2021)

A lot of people are skiing a lot of days...  I'm personally above average mainly due to being able to do a lot more lunch skiing this year than last year.  This is primarily driven by the fact that I haven't had an in person meeting since 3/12/2020.   Yes I looked that up


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2021)

Things almost certain this weekend....

Many, if not most places with reservations systems will be "sold out"

Lines at many places, especially for core lifts, will be long.

Plenty of online ranting in the subsequent days about the lines, travel restrictions, etc, etc, etc

The Northeast is about as good as it's been from South to North in many years right now, and the demand is high (as it would be if COVID wasn't a thing right now either


----------



## snoseek (Feb 10, 2021)

drjeff said:


> Things almost certain this weekend....
> 
> Many, if not most places with reservations systems will be "sold out"
> 
> ...


Add in the fact that less people will be traveling west next week. I think the ten day period overall will be busy. I'm a mon through Thursday guy but next week I don't think I'll be avoiding any crowds.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 10, 2021)

I am just doing lift serve on Friday at Cannon. XC at Bretton Woods on Saturday. Then Sunday going to try out some granite back country Alliance stuff. Monday I have to work.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 10, 2021)

Made a reservation for Magic on Sunday... Was honestly surprised they had availability as Plattekill was sold out and they attract similar crowds.

Magic says they're limiting reservations to 1100 skiers/day... Anyone know how this is translating to lift lines-assuming the red chair is up and running?


----------



## skithetrees (Feb 10, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Try again midweek as the seasonal ski lessons are ending this week.  Those programs add a ton of people on the hill at night and weekend days.  The skiing is great now and they're still making snow!


Good info, thanks. How do you think midweek will be next week? kids are off from school and I want to avoid the big areas and crowds. Hoping everyone will be heading there and thunder ridge will be quieter. Are mornings or afternoons generally better?


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 10, 2021)

Everyone knows the lines this weekend are going to be huge.  Don't be stupid and post any line photos here or any social media.  Colorado has had a big issue with this.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 10, 2021)

LonghornSkier said:


> Made a reservation for Magic on Sunday... Was honestly surprised they had availability as Plattekill was sold out and they attract similar crowds.
> 
> Magic says they're limiting reservations to 1100 skiers/day... Anyone know how this is translating to lift lines-assuming the red chair is up and running?



ive been at magic on lots of sundays and mlk Monday. the red line doesn't get >15 minutes or so, and is very well organized

a friend was there last wednesday for the powder day opening and sent me a picture i couldn't even believe, and said it was consistently 30 minutes linefrom open to noon. first time i've ever conceded that they NEED black.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 10, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ive been at magic on lots of sundays and mlk Monday. the red line doesn't get >15 minutes or so, and is very well organized
> 
> a friend was there last wednesday for the powder day opening and sent me a picture i couldn't even believe, and said it was consistently 30 minutes linefrom open to noon. first time i've ever conceded that they NEED black.


Good to know... Will be interesting to see what Sunday is like. Looks like a bit of snow in the forecast but not a huge dump so hopefully it's only in the 15 minute range. Otherwise, looks I'll be doing a lot of exploring off the Green chair.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 10, 2021)

LonghornSkier said:


> Made a reservation for Magic on Sunday... Was honestly surprised they had availability as Plattekill was sold out and they attract similar crowds.
> 
> Magic says they're limiting reservations to 1100 skiers/day... Anyone know how this is translating to lift lines-assuming the red chair is up and running?


Lines will be 15-20 minutes on Sunday.  Sundays on 3 day weekends are different than regular sundays or mondays on 3 day weekends.  

But unless there is a lot of fresh snow, the magic crowd isn't really an early crowd, so get there for a few laps at 8:30 before the wait begins


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 10, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Lines will be 15-20 minutes on Sunday.  Sundays on 3 day weekends are different than regular sundays or mondays on 3 day weekends.
> 
> But unless there is a lot of fresh snow, the magic crowd isn't really an early crowd, so get there for a few laps at 8:30 before the wait begins



that's definitely true, it's been basically ski on for me from 8:30-10, then lines from 10-1.


----------



## slatham (Feb 10, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ive been at magic on lots of sundays and mlk Monday. the red line doesn't get >15 minutes or so, and is very well organized
> 
> a friend was there last wednesday for the powder day opening and sent me a picture i couldn't even believe, and said it was consistently 30 minutes linefrom open to noon. first time i've ever conceded that they NEED black.


I was there too and timed several waits. Longest was 24 minutes and that was due to the confluence of first batch of skiers arriving at base, people still arriving, maze being built/expanded, and the early "3 runs then go to work" crew was still there. Dropped off to 10-15 and then to minor at noon once Green opened. If Green was opened earlier (remember, powder days are Red only) lines would have been maybe 20 minutes with Green ski on. 

NY DB is right about this weerkend, 15-20, maybe a one off at 10:30 or so is longer, Green 0-5. Slopes empty. Snow conditions and coverage exceptional. 

Everyone should go elsewhere it'll be a terrible experience  !


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 10, 2021)

im taking this sat and sunday off, and trying berkshire east for the first time ever monday.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 10, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> im taking this sat and sunday off, and trying berkshire east for the first time ever monday.


Its a good place. Enjoy. Lots of first times this year for many people. Going to West Mtn on Saturday and Oak Mtn on Monday. First time for both.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 10, 2021)

slatham said:


> I was there too and timed several waits. Longest was 24 minutes and that was due to the confluence of first batch of skiers arriving at base, people still arriving, maze being built/expanded, and the early "3 runs then go to work" crew was still there. Dropped off to 10-15 and then to minor at noon once Green opened. If Green was opened earlier (remember, powder days are Red only) lines would have been maybe 20 minutes with Green ski on.
> 
> NY DB is right about this weerkend, 15-20, maybe a one off at 10:30 or so is longer, Green 0-5. Slopes empty. Snow conditions and coverage exceptional.
> 
> Everyone should go elsewhere it'll be a terrible experience  !


Empty slopes and great snow conditions should be emphasized.   The biggest difference at Magic with red only running and 100% of the mountain open.

  The crowd is at the lifts, not on the trails.


----------



## urungus (Feb 10, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> im taking this sat and sunday off, and trying berkshire east for the first time ever monday.



Good time to visit Berkshire East, it is 100% open and the skiing has been great.  To get a good feel for what makes Berkshire East special, I recommend the following trails:

* East Glades (look for sign on skiers left of Mohawk.  Bear slightly right at the entrance, avoid going straight/left along the wires, which will take you straight down to Big Chief)
* Roy’s Way
* Jug (including the chute immediately to your left after unloading off the main chairlift, which was recently renamed Flying Cloud).  Then go into the narrow opening just left of the shed.
* Minnie Dole (upper portion immediately to your right after unloading off the main chairlift) ->  Beast

Although on the trail map, Beast is unmarked and can be a bit tricky to find.  You want to start at the corner of Riva Ridge and UMass (look for the Riva Ridge sign), following the tracks under the zip line wires.  Then follow the first set of tracks that branch off to the right.  Eventually you will find yourself at the top of a steep very narrow trail heading straight down through the woods.  The current trail map does not depict it accurately, here is a better representation from a couple years ago:


----------



## ss20 (Feb 10, 2021)

Berkshire East is fun.  Enjoy the bike trails and a solid amount of marked/unmarked trees.   When I went a couple weeks ago on a Wednesday the place was PACKED though so be warned.  Solid 10-15 minute wait throughout the day.  Not the quiet place it used to be.


----------



## urungus (Feb 10, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Berkshire East is fun.  Enjoy the bike trails and a solid amount of marked/unmarked trees.   When I went a couple weeks ago on a Wednesday the place was PACKED though so be warned.  Solid 10-15 minute wait throughout the day.  Not the quiet place it used to be.



Wednesday afternoons can get busy as there are many local school programs on that day.  I’ve seen some crowds developing Thursday late afternoon around the start of the night skiing session too.  Monday shouldn’t be too bad though, even if it is a holiday.  I expect they will be running both chairs to the top.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 10, 2021)

skithetrees said:


> Good info, thanks. How do you think midweek will be next week? kids are off from school and I want to avoid the big areas and crowds. Hoping everyone will be heading there and thunder ridge will be quieter. Are mornings or afternoons generally better?



Our crowds are "inverted" to what one would normally find at a ski area.  It is quietest from 9-12 then it gradually picks up and peaks in business at 3-5pm as day tickets and twilight tickets overlap at those times, as well as high school racers practicing.  A lot of area schools no longer have the full week off, just Monday.  So I'd say Tuesday-Thursday would be your best bet.  The past few years it has been pretty slow President's week as we still charge holiday prices despite many schools not having off.  

I hope you make it up for a visit.  In 7 years working here I've never seen it as good as it is now.  100% open, too.  It's so deep they even had enough snow to groom the one natural trail we have!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 10, 2021)

urungus said:


> Wednesday afternoons can get busy as there are many local school programs on that day.  I’ve seen some crowds developing Thursday late afternoon around the start of the night skiing session too.  Monday shouldn’t be too bad though, even if it is a holiday.  I expect they will be running both chairs to the top.



Ah that explains it.  It was getting busier from 3-4pm as people kept coming in and waiting 15 minutes for 950 vertical feet just wasn't worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## skithetrees (Feb 10, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Our crowds are "inverted" to what one would normally find at a ski area.  It is quietest from 9-12 then it gradually picks up and peaks in business at 3-5pm as day tickets and twilight tickets overlap at those times, as well as high school racers practicing.  A lot of area schools no longer have the full week off, just Monday.  So I'd say Tuesday-Thursday would be your best bet.  The past few years it has been pretty slow President's week as we still charge holiday prices despite many schools not having off.
> 
> I hope you make it up for a visit.  In 7 years working here I've never seen it as good as it is now.  100% open, too.  It's so deep they even had enough snow to groom the one natural trail we have!


Awesome. Great info. we’ve had season passes there in the past since it’s so close and been there at least once a week, but going more sparingly this year. Will try to get up there in the mornings at least once next week.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 11, 2021)

urungus said:


> Good time to visit Berkshire East, it is 100% open and the skiing has been great.  To get a good feel for what makes Berkshire East special, I recommend the following trails:
> 
> * East Glades (look for sign on skiers left of Mohawk.  Bear slightly right at the entrance, avoid going straight/left along the wires, which will take you straight down to Big Chief)
> * Roy’s Way
> ...



thanks, appreciate that intel. it looks like a place that has a ton of potential with a good amount of marked glades and less marked bike trails, but that we really need a kick ass snow cycle like we're in the midst of for it to be worth the visit, because the top elevation isn't even 2000 feet. I'm stoked to check it out. i have a reservation at Windham and berkshire east for Monday and i intend to cancel the windham unless some real fucky weather transpires sunday.

and ya, i am quickly coming to dislike afternoon lift tickets. bolton recently on a Saturday was super chill from 9-1 and then at 1 o'clock HORDES arrived.

this isn't worthy of its own thread, but since i'm actively chatting here I'll add that when it snowed big in nyc last week, i skied this hill that connects my neighborhood in Brooklyn Heights to dumbo and the bk bridge waterfront below. it was 90 vertical feet and i hiked it 5 times. there were 3 snowboarders, who had built two jumps, and one other skier. when i was done i skinned up on streets with less steep and pronounced hills. it was a bucket list item to actually ski in nyc. and i tracked it and added 400 vert to my season total.


----------



## 2Planker (Feb 11, 2021)

BE has had HUGE benefits from all the travel restrictions.  I know a ton of Bostonians who have bailed on VT/NH/ME


----------



## skef (Feb 11, 2021)

Not the weekend, but Wednesday morning (yesterday) at Wachusett... >= 10 minutes in the singles line. Blah.


----------



## Mum skier (Feb 11, 2021)

skef said:


> Not the weekend, but Wednesday morning (yesterday) at Wachusett... >= 10 minutes in the singles line. Blah.


I reckon that Wachusetts is also having a good year and has gained from the travel restriction. And doubling up each day by having separate morning and afternoon tickets.  To give them credit they manage to blow snow earlier in the season than most others and I think were first to open this year.


----------



## urungus (Feb 11, 2021)

Mum skier said:


> I reckon that Wachusetts is also having a good year and has gained from the travel restriction. And doubling up each day by having separate morning and afternoon tickets.  To give them credit they manage to blow snow earlier in the season than most others and I think were first to open this year.



Yup, they were the first eastern ski area to open  https://www.telegram.com/story/spor...-opening-northeast-goes-wachusett/6389756002/


----------



## machski (Feb 13, 2021)

So far I am liking this peak weekend at Sunday River.  Barker was ski on until 10, bit of a line now but much lighter than most weekends have been.  And day tickets are supposedly sold out today/tomorrow.  I think they may be cutting themselves short on these blackout days ticket-wise, but it is nice.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 13, 2021)

machski said:


> So far I am liking this peak weekend at Sunday River.  Barker was ski on until 10, bit of a line now but much lighter than most weekends have been.  And day tickets are supposedly sold out today/tomorrow.  I think they may be cutting themselves short on these blackout days ticket-wise, but it is nice.



i peaked at sugarbush and berkshire east webcams at 10 am and things looked downright calm.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2021)

Finally starting to build (10:30ish) at Mount Snow in the main base area. A light morning with beautiful conditions and weather for sure!

Already have 15k vertical in since 7:30, and honestly I was hoping to be able to get 10k in by now based on what I expected the crowds to be.

No complaints from myself, my wife, and the 5 others we're skiing with today about the crowds thus far


----------



## snoseek (Feb 13, 2021)

Maybe people are skipping out under the assumption of super long lines? I know I'm skipping monday and waiting till tuesday to ski. I think tomorrow will peak maybe


----------



## NYDB (Feb 13, 2021)

General 3 day weekend effect.  Casual skier doesnt feel the urgency to get out early on Sat as they would a 2 day weekend.


----------



## slatham (Feb 13, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> General 3 day weekend effect.  Casual skier doesnt feel the urgency to get out early on Sat as they would a 2 day weekend.


Spot on, and it’s cold (at least looking at thermometer). Got out at 8:30 for a bakers dozen of runs. As usual HSQ had lines starting around 9:30, Blue Ribbon around 10:30, Sun and Alpine were minor when I bailed at 10:45 or so. Parking  lot at 3/4 so lines are due to singles and doubles etc which makes slopes mellow. Done for the day - probably going for an uncrowded snowshoe.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 13, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i peaked at sugarbush and berkshire east webcams at 10 am and things looked downright calm.



I skied 4 hours straight at ME (8-12) this morning. Longest line I waited in was 2 minutes at GMX one time. North Ridge was ski on the whole time. Summit was ski on the couple times I took it. Parking lot was maybe 2/3 full at most when I left. No wind so the cold temps weren't an issue at all. Significantly less people than last weekend. Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow and Monday though. As has already been said, perhaps some people didn't feel any urgency to get out today since it is a long weekend (or even a full week here for some people).

Edit - to add there are definitely at least a few people that expected it to be crowded so didn't rush out (I know this from talking to a guy in my condo parking lot as I was getting back who was just going out for the afternoon and was a little surprised when I told him how empty it was this morning).


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 13, 2021)

Belleayre was empty today. Very strange.


----------



## slatham (Feb 13, 2021)

Wow do we have another Yogi Berra moment: Nobody went skiing, it was too crowded?


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 13, 2021)

slatham said:


> Wow do we have another Yogi Berra moment: Nobody went skiing, it was too crowded?


That’s how it felt.   Very strange.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2021)

Stowe was busy but not insane. The pass blackouts coupled with 35 below windchills this morning. Still..i rode the double and triple which were ski on..then over to Spruce for some rock mogul skiing.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 13, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Stowe was busy but not insane. The pass blackouts coupled with 35 below windchills this morning. Still..i rode the double and triple which were ski on..then over to Spruce for some rock mogul skiing.



Was there wind at Stowe? There was really none at Sugarbush to speak of (at least at ME). So the temps around 0 to start the day were not really a big deal.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2021)

The top of the quad may be one of the windiest places on earth...Totaly different than SB. Many people don't believe the windchills that happen up there. My record is 40 below last year..it made the news. My friend in Utah thinks windchill is bullshit..as he tells me all the time from his living room.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 13, 2021)

FWIW...Mt Ellen was empty today.  North Ridge chair was ski on this afternoon.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2021)

Will be an interesting Monday
...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY MORNING THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON... WHAT...Heavy mixed precipitation possible. Total snow and sleet accumulations of 5 to 10 inches and ice accumulations up to or around one tenth of an inch possible. The highest snow amounts will be along the New York and Pennsylvania border with the higher amounts of ice heading southward toward the Poconos.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 13, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Will be an interesting Monday
> ...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY MORNING THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON... WHAT...Heavy mixed precipitation possible. Total snow and sleet accumulations of 5 to 10 inches and ice accumulations up to or around one tenth of an inch possible. The highest snow amounts will be along the New York and Pennsylvania border with the higher amounts of ice heading southward toward the Poconos.


Then Friday is a shit show!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2021)

Remember the last time we thought this..turned out rather well...didn't it. 
These reports simply do not show mountain weather. There was no real prediction for Sugarbush and it picked up over a foot since I've been here..snowed every day for 5 days. Add in lake effect for certain places and ...it turns out pretty well at times.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2021)

I kind of like these reports:








						Gore mountain ski center, NY 10-Day Weather Forecast - The Weather Channel | Weather.com
					

Be prepared with the most accurate 10-day forecast for Gore mountain ski center, NY with highs, lows, chance of precipitation from The Weather Channel and Weather.com




					weather.com
				



very optimistic


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2021)

Honestly today got almost 20 runs in at Mount Snow, and not trying to avoid lifts that typically get the big lines at times that typically get the big lines either.

Truthfully the longest line I waited in was about 2 o'clock after I had taken my ski boots off for the day, and was waiting to get an apres ski adult beverage at Canned, with friends on an absolutely glorious weather afternoon and ski day. That line was almost 20 minutes!!


----------



## PAabe (Feb 13, 2021)

The Xcountry joint was jumpin! Crystal lake - the parking lot was full, lots of people looked like they were renting for the first time. This may support the "nobody went [downhill] skiing, it was too crowded" hypothesis.


----------



## njdiver85 (Feb 14, 2021)

Mount Snow quite reasonable yesterday, with very short lift lines except at the base, and even there, much less crowded than what most expected.  Today judging from the parking lot at 9am, looks to be lighter than yesterday.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2021)

Alot of people are blacked saturday and sunday right?

I'm told cannon is sold out of day tickets for tomorrow...


----------



## bizarrefaith (Feb 14, 2021)

Cannon has been sold out just about every weekend since Christmas. Lines today were smaller than last weekend


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2021)

bizarrefaith said:


> Cannon has been sold out just about every weekend since Christmas. Lines today were smaller than last weekend


I've not skied weekends but it sounds like they cut off sales to actually make lines reasonable which is great


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2021)

Just checked Hunter for next weekend..sold out.
Plattekill..sold out.
Guess I'll go to Gore...


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 14, 2021)

Magic today had 10 minute lines on red chair, 10 chair waits on green.


----------



## catskillman (Feb 14, 2021)

today was over sold at Hunter.   Lines were crazy.  Even the north was busy busy.  And Wayout is the new belt parkway as far as haveing to dodge beginners that are way in over their ability.  It has been crazy the last few days !  I think it is even worse the parkway.  I take Z now to avoid having to go down the parkway to get back to the base.,  when it is open that is...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2021)

Just added up all the money im spending..by not going to Hunter..but i really dont care as its kind of forcing me to move around more...
I do hope next season it returns to normal..if there is a normal to return to..


----------



## machski (Feb 14, 2021)

Sunday River felt like midweek but with all the lifts spinning both days this weekend.  Cold air but no wind yesterday, no reason not to ski today.  Yet no one really there even though day tickets were supposedly sold out both days.  Pretty obvious folks went with Ikon Base passes and Silver or lower on the Boyne products.  Ikon Base comes back tomorrow and silver Boyne products for Tuesday storm turns.  Bet lines are crazy then.  But for this weekend of crowd less bliss, no complaints


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 15, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Just checked Hunter for next weekend..sold out.
> Plattekill..sold out.
> Guess I'll go to Gore...


Platty had sunday available as of last night.

Bell also had availability.  They were showing sold out last week, but must have opened things up after seeing how light it was this weekend.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 15, 2021)

machski said:


> Sunday River felt like midweek but with all the lifts spinning both days this weekend.  Cold air but no wind yesterday, no reason not to ski today.  Yet no one really there even though day tickets were supposedly sold out both days.  Pretty obvious folks went with Ikon Base passes and Silver or lower on the Boyne products.  Ikon Base comes back tomorrow and silver Boyne products for Tuesday storm turns.  Bet lines are crazy then.  But for this weekend of crowd less bliss, no complaints


It's strange though - you would think they would have that data and would have sold day passes accordingly.  Seems like a lot of places were really light this weekend.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 15, 2021)

Did people forget the lifts are on a holiday schedule today and open early? I was at Sugarbush Lincoln Peak at 8am and no one was there. Usually you have at least a dozen or so people waiting in line at 8am...today there were a few people that got into line right at 8, but that was it. I lapped HG for a while with ski on every time. When I went back to the base somewhere between 9:30 and 10 SB still had virtually no line. Finally at 11 there was a bit of a line, but a lot of that had to do with Gate House temporarily going on hold. Now that GH is open again, Super Bravo is ski on again pretty much.

Yesterday was more crowded than Saturday or today, but still far less than last weekend. Upper mountain lifts had no lines while I was there in the morning and even Super Bravo was around 5 minutes at the longest that I saw. GH looked like it might have been longer, but I didn't go over there. Overall these "holiday crowds" were substantially less than a normal weekend. I don't know if it is the Ikon base blackout or people staying away because they think it will be crowded or what...but I loved it.

I have a feeling next weekend may be the really crowded weekend...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2021)

Lines predictably bad at Sunapee yesterday and today.   

They were actually pairing up singles on the North Peak triple today.  First time I've seen/done that on a triple chair this season.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 15, 2021)

Another quiet day at Sugarbush.  Ski on most every chair at Mt Ellen, North Lynx, waited 2 chairs at Castlerock.   Snow started about 11 AM and coming down steady now at 2 PM.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 15, 2021)

Pretty empty at Bell today..All kinds of precipitation fell...


----------



## snoseek (Feb 15, 2021)

Pretty chill for a holiday at cannon. I waited in 3 lines under 5 minutes the rest of the day was ski on. Mitt was empty all afternoon I think they were sold out today


----------



## machski (Feb 15, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> It's strange though - you would think they would have that data and would have sold day passes accordingly.  Seems like a lot of places were really light this weekend.


I would think they would have that data.  You can get around sold out day tickets if you book lodging witht he resort, so maybe they are trying to leverage that higher $$??  It was definitely nice, wish some of the "regular" weekends were more like it.  Silver Boyne passes are blacked out next Saturday, will be interesting to see if that drives a quiet weekend again.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 15, 2021)

urungus said:


> Good time to visit Berkshire East, it is 100% open and the skiing has been great.  To get a good feel for what makes Berkshire East special, I recommend the following trails:
> 
> * East Glades (look for sign on skiers left of Mohawk.  Bear slightly right at the entrance, avoid going straight/left along the wires, which will take you straight down to Big Chief)
> * Roy’s Way
> ...



berkshire east was super fun. its kinds like plattekill and magic had a baby. very chill. def needs good snow tho at that elevation. all woods and bike trails were fully in play. great new day trip option for me.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Feb 15, 2021)

Definitely feels like some of the resorts need better yield management software. Holiday weekend, great conditions yet no serious crowds in many places.
One would think they have the data to better assure they get to whatever their "capacity" number is. Sugarbush felt quite light all weekend. Not that I'm complaining but I want them to have as good a year financially as they can.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 15, 2021)

Boxtop Willie said:


> Definitely feels like some of the resorts need better yield management software. Holiday weekend, great conditions yet no serious crowds in many places.
> One would think they have the data to better assure they get to whatever their "capacity" number is. Sugarbush felt quite light all weekend. Not that I'm complaining but I want them to have as good a year financially as they can.



Well...historically it's the busiest time of the year for any resort.  Only in the past 5-8ish years have schools been going away from giving off the whole break.  And in those past 5-8ish years, I can remember at least two Feb break weeks that were total washouts (including one that wiped out Vermont snowpack to literally nothing).  I don't think they had any "good" numbers to go by so they went with low estimates of crowds.  

Also, good snow=more people off trail, in the woods, in the moguls etc.  And that slows people down substantially, especially the "casual" skier base that can rip a groomed 1,500 vertical feet in 3-4 minutes but takes literally triple or quadrouple that amount of time to ski bumps/trees.


----------

